# 4 Dead in Medical Helicopter Crash



## usafmedic45 (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/08/26/3864768/faa-4-dead-in-missouri-medical.html

Crew based out of St. Joseph, MO.  Thoughts and prayers to the friends, family and coworkers of those lost.


----------



## CAOX3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Very sad.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2011)

Very sad indeed, Captain Brown CPL A-MEL(c) will pray for them


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 27, 2011)

The flight nurses I'm riding with today mentioned  this.  My thoughts go out to their families :-(


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 27, 2011)

Randy Bever, Flight Nurse, 47, Savannah, MO
Chris Frakes, Flight Paramedic, 36, Savannah, MO
James Freudenberg, Pilot, 34, Rapid City, SD

Chris was a friend of mine....we weren't close, just knew each other from my time living in Missouri and attending conferences.  He was a damn nice guy.  The last thing I ever said to him was "Fly safe, OK?"


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 27, 2011)

My prayers are with them and their families


----------



## Hunter (Aug 28, 2011)

Prayers go out to their family and friends.


----------



## epipusher (Aug 28, 2011)

thats horrible


----------



## llavero (Aug 29, 2011)

Things like this should not happen. Thoughts and prayers for them, family and friends.


----------

